

Baidu unfazed by Google's China inroads - newacc
http://www.reuters.com/article/internetNews/idUSTRE58A4Q820090911

======
qeorge
I can't imagine they'd be worried, in the past they've simply routed all
Chinese traffic intended for Google, Yahoo, et all to Baidu.

------
byoung2
Doesn't Google own a stake in Baidu?

~~~
andeka
Used to. They sold it if I remember right. It was like 5 to 10%

